# Audi A6 S6 4.2L Timing Belt Replacement Kit



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

Blauparts is pleased to announce that we've lowered the price on select 4.2 liter V8 timing belt replacement kits. 
We're also offering *FREE SHIPPING on select Enhanced 4.2 liter timing belt kits. 

*Audi A6 Timing Belt Replacement Kits:* 
- 2001-2004 A6 Sedan Quattro w/ 4.2L V8 Engine Code AWN > Starting with 2001 Vin 105001 
- 2001-2004 A6 Sedan Quattro w/ 4.2L V8 Engine Code AWN > Starting with 2001 Vin 105001 - _Enhanced_ 

*Audi A8 Timing Belt Replacement Kits:* 
- 2001-2003 A8 Sedan Quattro w/ 4.2L Engine Code AKB or AUX > Starting with 2001 Vin 010501 
- 2001-2003 A8 Sedan Quattro w/ 4.2L Engine Code AKB or AUX > Starting with 2001 Vin 010501 - _Enhanced_ 
- 2004-2005 A8 Sedan Quattro w/ 4.2L 
- 2004-2005 A8 Sedan Quattro w/ 4.2L - _Enhanced_ 

*Audi S8 Timing Belt Replacement Kits:* 
- 2001-2003 S8 Quattro w/ 4.2L Engine Code AYS > Starting with 2001 Vin 010501 
- 2001-2003 S8 Quattro w/ 4.2L Engine Code AYS > Starting with 2001 Vin 010501 - _Enhanced_ 

*Audi S6 RS6 Timing Belt Replacement Kits:* 
- 2002-2003 S6 Wagon Quattro w/ 4.2L Engine Code BBD 
- 2002-2003 S6 Wagon Quattro w/ 4.2L Engine Code BBD - _Enhanced_ 
- 2003-2004 RS6 Quattro w/ 4.2L Engine Code BCY 
- 2003-2004 RS6 Quattro w/ 4.2L Engine Code BCY - _Enhanced_ 

NOTE: See our helpful 'How To Decipher an Audi VIN #' page and 'How To Find an Audi Engine Code' page (includes detailed explanation and pictures). 

*Check out our Closeout Sale!* 
 

*Blauparts' Audi Parts Department*


----------

